# Looking for a projector around $1000



## airbornflght (Dec 21, 2009)

I've been living with a good friend now for almost a year, but he's graduating in December and me in May. Needless to say, we're parting ways within a month or so.

We set up a theater in a spare bedroom in the house we rent with all my audio gear (marants sr4003 + energy rc line speakers), he bought a Sharp DT-510 projector (for $1200 with 2 free bulb vouchers), and we both worked together to make a 100" doable screen with royal black velvet covered wood frame I custom made.

Anyway, he's leaving and I'm looking for a projector, but everything I see are the exact models that were out when we bought this same one last January, albeit a little cheaper.

Lens shift isn't a necessary feature to have, thought it would be nice. It doesn't need to be incredibly bright as I'll more than likely have it in a light controlled room. I'm big on image quality and saturation though.

The DT-510 has been an excellent projector and I'd consider buying it again except that it was already a clearance model when he bought it (the only way it was in our budget), and I was hoping in an effective two year span something better would have crept into my budget. 

I haven't ever noticed a rainbow effect or anything distracting, and with this being a DLP projector I have been really impressed. Would you all be willing to give me two to three recommendations or point me in the direction of a site that can help me reach a decision. Cost is obviously the biggest factor, then image quality, then noise, then bells and whistles.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Epson 8350 - $1199 if that's close enough (VisualApex - http://www.visualapex.com/Epson/Projector-Specifications.asp?For-The=Home-Cinema-8350) - quite a steal for the price, according to the reports I've read.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

As well as the Epson, Mitsubishi has one for under $1000 but if it were me i would go with the Epson.


----------



## projector noob (Nov 28, 2010)

I have been wondering this too. Lets see if I can learn off this thread too.


----------



## Trick McKaha (Oct 7, 2009)

Most people say that Epson for all around 2D viewing. If you think you will want 3D, an Optoma HD66 plus the upcoming 3D-XL box and a few pair of shutter glasses would cost about the same as the Epson, but that is "only" 720p and does not deliver quite the contrast or color accuracy of the Epson. Depends on what you would prefer - 2D 1080p or 3D 720p. Either is a bargain.


----------



## rdcollns (Oct 13, 2013)

This thread is pretty old, but I wonder, if you are still around, what projector you chose. I am now considering an upgrade to my dt-510 for the sake of 1080. I will likley keep the dt-510 for another room, but my biggest fear is that I like the Sharp so much I am afraid that whatever I choose, I won't be as satisfied, and of course money is tighter now than ever, so I am trying to keep it well below $1000. The biggest thing that brought me to the Sharp was that it slipped through the cracks and hit some really low prices. I've already spent more than the orignal price in bulb replacements, which would have been the case with any projector I guess. The only way I would go over $1000 would be for an LED light source.


----------

